# filter for small pond



## LittleZoo (Apr 21, 2006)

i have a 50 gallon pond & no filter because i cant find one small enough for it 
any links or tips ??:fish:


----------



## LittleZoo (Apr 21, 2006)

does this have everything i need??
http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.a...cp=5&Nao=48&sku=648841&familyID=2914&#details


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It looks like it would do. But I would get a pair of giant sponges and powerheads. like http://jehmco.com/PRODUCTS_/FILTRATION/Hydro-Sponge_Filters/hydro-sponge_filters.html


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

You can get something larger and it won't be a problem. 50G isn't that big, so sponges with powerheads should be fine.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I put together a 160 gallon pond and waterfall, for filtration we are using a 935 GPH power head and a Hydrosponge V. 

Granted, the pond is only inhabitants are 6 native hatched tadpoles.


----------

